# Schädling oder nicht an Schwertlilie?



## Teichforum.info (12. Juni 2003)

Hallo Miteinander,

habe gerade viele Raupen auf meiner __ Schwertlilie entdeckt. Sie fressen die Blätter derselbigen und ich frage mich nun - wegmachen oder weiterlegen lassen. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, was das ist?

Leider kann ich mit meiner Digicam keine Nahaufnahmen machen ... besser gings nicht:


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juni 2003)

Ich würde die absammeln! :ja:   
Ich hatte die schonmal im Gewächshaus!! :? 
Das is neganz ne fiese Sache :| 
da musst halt mal irgendetwas gegen diese Mistvieche zusätzlich spritzen,obwohl das ja nicht sehr schon ist aber was sein muss,muss sein :grrdev:


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juni 2003)

*Problem*

Hi Susanne,

so ein Zufall!   Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch an meinen __ Schwertlilien. Ich tauche die Stiel immer unter Wasser und streife die Raupen ab. So schnell kannst du gar net schauen, wie die Fische die Dinger gefressen haben.
Solltest du das mit dem Tauchen nicht machen können, würde ich die Raupen abstreifen oder absammeln und dann in den Teich schmeisen. Es ist eine willkommene Zwischenmahlzeit für die Fische. Und für die ist das Gesund für die Pflanzen net.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juni 2003)

Woher nehmen, wenn nicht stehlen - mein Teich ist doch noch nicht fertig und ob meine Aquariumsfische die großen Raupen essen - keine Ahnung - werd mal einen Probeverfüttern - aber weg kommen sie dann auf jeden Fall - wenns jetzt schöne Schmetterlingsraupen gewesen wären, dann hätten die auch weiter mampfenn dürfen!

Danke für Eure Hinweise!

Liebe Grüße
Susanne


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2003)

*Problem*

Hi Susanne,

tschuldigung an deinen Teich habe ich gar net gedacht.  :?  Aber dann würde ich die Dinger trotzdem absammeln, sonst wird von deinen Pflanzen nicht viel übrig bleiben....


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2003)

Hallo Susanne,

ich würde die Raupen auf jeden Fall absammeln. Es gibt aber auch die Möglichkeit BT zu spritzen. Das ist der Bacillus thuringiensis und er wird als Pulver von Neudorff angeboten. Es ist ein Mittel das im biologischen Gemüsebau gegen eine Reihe von Raupen verwendet wird. Das Pulver wird in Wasser aufgelöst (nicht inhalieren! Das sind die Sporen von diesem Bacillus!) und dann auf die befallenen Pflanzen gesprüht. Die Raupen nehmen ihn beim Fressen auf und sterben nach ein paar Tagen. Für Fische und andere Teichbewohner ist der Bacillus unschädlich.

Er hilft auch gegen den __ Seerosenzünsler!!! Dazu besprüht man die Blätter der Seerosen. Es gibt bei uns inzwischen Massenvorkommen vom Seerosenzünsler, da es so viele Seerosen wie nie zuvor bei uns gibt.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2003)

Also habs getestet - für meine Aquariumfische definitiv zu groß - jetzt hab ich sie - nein - nicht auf Nachbars Grundstück - ich hab sie um die Ecke gebracht - auf einer Wiese ausgesetzt. Vielleicht finden sie da auch was zum Futtern.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2003)

So, so, 

um die Ecke gebracht. Ich bezweifle dass die da was zu futtern finden, die meisten Raupen haben nur ganz wenige Futterpflanzen von denen sie leben können. Wie wär's wenn Du was von Deiner __ Schwertlilie abschneidest und die lieben Tierchen damit fütterst damit sie jetzt nicht verhungern? ;-)


Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2003)

Werner  :twisted: ich weiß, daß Du das nicht ernst meinst - sollst mich nicht ärgern - so haben sie immerhin eine Chance (Futter für andere Tiere zu werden)  :twisted:


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Sep. 2003)

*Schädling oder nicht an  Schwertlilie*

Hallo, 

sofern die Pflanzen noch nicht richtig angewachsen sind, würde ich die Raupen einfach absammeln.

Ansonsten tritt diese Raupe bei uns jedes Jahr auf, ohne die Pflanzen übermäßig zu schädigen (biologisches Gleichgewicht).

Ich würde nicht spritzen, da der Zeitaufwand (Kauf, Brühe ansetzen, Spritze reinigen etc) und die Kosten sowie Risiko (wenn falsches Spritzmittel) in keiner Relation stehen zum Zeitaufwand beim Absammeln bzw. Runterschütteln.

Da zu einem Teich ja nicht nur die Pflanzen, sondern auch die entsprechende Fauna gehört, lasse ich die Raupen ungeschoren.

Nennt mich alternativ, aber das ist mir egal.   

Uwe Stichnote


----------

